# I wanna ride



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyone else wanna ride, Looking for a riding buddy for tomorrow.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I am willing to travel with in a 3 mile radius of where I live. Which pretty much means anywhere from Cadillac South over to Atlanta Mi.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Dont you mean 3 hours, not 3 miles?
Not alot of snow even up there. I know Houghton Lake, Mio, Grayling,Gaylord areas have been pretty light and need more snow. Unless you like buying carbides


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

This was the Grayling report Tue. I talked to them earlier today and they are praying for a bit tonight but don`t look like enough to get things going...

Greetings Sledders that are sledding somewhere else,

 So, What do you want to talk about now? Or, In our case write about now.

 Not much has changed in these here parts. We had about 6" of LE fluff on the ground last Friday morning and three of us groomer jockeys rode the loop in the hopes that there was enough moisture laden snow to pull the trigger and start panning a base, alas there wasn't. We were plowing through the cottony lighter than air stuff and the carbides were clattering off every stone known to man. My decision was a no go for panning. One can pan and groom all of the LES that one wants (I'm talking about the 6" range that we got, not the 18" to 2' that other areas have received) but the bottom line is that it will not adhere to itself because there's no moisture content, which in our case, makes the effort a waste of your trail permit dollars. Not gonna do it, wouldn't be prudent.

 *WEEKEND OUTLOOK:*
 There is a shot at some meaningful snowfall for the weekend, but my gut tells me that it may be too little too late for us to react to. The day of the week that snow hits is as important as the type of snow that we receive. System snow falling mid-week gives us something we can pan into a base before the weekend traffic hits and LES every few days freshens things up. We haven't had those conditions all season.

 * Right now the trails are really thin and remain not recommended*. Sorry but that's the way it is.

 Ride Often and Please Be Safe,
 Keith, Sandy and The Girls


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

The West side of the state seems to have good trail reports. Muskegon, down to Niles. Also seems Blue Bear and Cranberry lake have good reports. But I don't like to go out by myself. Seems everyone I know is busy this weekend. 

Yes I did mean 3 hours not miles.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

http://www.fishweb.com/recreation/snowmobile/trails/index.html
Big here is a site to get trail reports from, I think I sent this to you before. Most of these guys are pretty honest in their reports but the Houghton Lk. and the Gaylord/Waters guys always seem to have rideable snow even in July. Good Luck we have cancelled 2 trips so far and now are looking to the U.P.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I do use that website, and I have found the MSA website to be better and more updated.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Michael Wagner said:


> http://www.fishweb.com/recreation/snowmobile/trails/index.html
> Big here is a site to get trail reports from, I think I sent this to you before. Most of these guys are pretty honest in their reports but the Houghton Lk. and the Gaylord/Waters guys always seem to have rideable snow even in July. Good Luck we have cancelled 2 trips so far and now are looking to the U.P.


North of 28 from Pine Stump west to Twin Lakes is good to go. Sat was awesome out of GM with 25+ winds and steady snow. Over six inches of new snow Sunday morn on the road to Seney at sixthirty in the morning. Take advantage of it. Best hot tub in town and great folks to stay with. Terry and Delphine at the Voyageurs Motel. 906 494 2389 tell em Kirk sent ya!!


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

bigcountrysg said:


> I am willing to travel with in a 3 mile radius of where I live. Which pretty much means anywhere from Cadillac South over to Atlanta Mi.


thats a big radius!!!

we ride to cadillac when the trials allow it

Kevin
www.putmanlake.com
[email protected]
231 745 2621


----------

